# https://www.giant-bicycles.com/ca/contend-sl-1-disc questions



## ScottySkis (Jun 23, 2019)

Please help me some questions on this https://www.giant-bicycles.com/ca/contend-sl-1-disc 
My main question is on the gears. I know it's only 2 wheels of gears not 3 like most bike's
What the reasons for this
And#2 it seems to me this set up is not good to be ridden where there are hills like Hudson Valley NY. This bike is going to be more like a car for me..i don't understand why I can't ride up substantially hills that I know in my mind I should be able to ride. Thanks


----------



## NYDB (Jun 24, 2019)

It comes with a compact crankset up front so the small chainring up front is 34.  It also comes with a wide ranging rear cassette which would have been considered a mountain bike cassette a few years back.  

You have a low gear of 34x34.  That is pretty low for the road. You should be able to climb up most things with that.   If you are doing loaded touring then it is possible you might want a triple up front.  but also, that isn't the right bike for loaded touring.  

It can't be much slower to walk if you can't climb with 34x34.  If you have only been biking for a short time, then give it time and you will be cruising easily up the hills.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 24, 2019)

I understand what you are saying NY Dirtbag.
I used to bikes. But I also gained lots of Wight over 2 years in 2017 I was in better bike and overall physical shape
I also feel like I not figured out the gears correctly
I tried to turn them out with my fingers but I don't think I doing this correct
I also always much warmer than normal people and I drink crazy water volume everyday
Beside drink more water as I biking is any other recommendations for me to stay cooler
I just urchased this I might put wet wash cloth under it on hot days

Castelli Velocissimo Cap

$11.21 $14.95 25% OFF
I just bought this hat for biking think it help me Stay from my normal crazy over heat head as I been biking?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 25, 2019)

Due they sell a special key for Seat
Seriously going crazy trying to due normal bike stuff


----------

